# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم السبت 24 يناير 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

مباريات اليوم 24 جانفي 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها  (Saturday 24.I.2015 (GMT+1  African Nations Cup 2015  17:00 Mali -Ivory Coast
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
ORTM
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk).
Canal + Sport France
-Astra 19.2°E-11856 V 27500-NOFTA
Canal + Sport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E-12012 V 29700 -NOFTA (DVB-S2).
TV TOGO
-Eutelsat 9°E -11746 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2).
-Eutelsat 9°E -11881 V 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2).
-Eutelsat 10°E-4039 R 2222 -FTA (C-Band).
-Amos 17°E-3664 R 1446-FTA (C-Band).
-Amos 17°E-11884 V 27500 -FTA (Africa).
RTS1
-Eutelsat 7°E -12728 V 30000 -FTA (Africa).
-Eutelsat 16°E -10804 H 30000 -FTA (Africa).
-Intelsat 24.5°W -3653 R 3906 -FTA(C-Band).
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
GRTS Gambia
-Intelsat 24.5°W -4070 R 3798 -FTA(C-Band).
télé sahel
-Eutelsat 5°W -3645 R 2170 -FTA (C-Band).
-Turksat 42°E-18669 L 22500 -FTA (KA-Band).
RTI 1
-Intelsat 34.5°W -3677 R 3220 -FTA(C-Band).
CRTV
-Eutelsat 16°E-10804 H 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2)(Sub-Sahara).
-Eutelsat 7°E-12728 V 30000-FTA (Sub-Sahara).
RTB TV
-Eutelsat 3.1°E -3650 R 2740 -FTA(C-Band).
ETV1 (EBC).
-NSS 57°E-3660 L 8883 -FTA (C-Band).
-Amos 17°E-3618 R 1000 -FTA ( Africa).
UBC TV Uganda
-Intelsat 64.2°E-3654 R 5632 -FTA (C-Band).
-Eutelsat 10°E -3721 R 3303 -FTA (DVB-S2) (C-Band).
-Amos 17°E -12418 V 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2) ( Africa).
Lesotho TV
-Nss 20°W-11585 H 2200 -FTA (South Africa).
TPA1
-Intelsat 32.8°E -10975 H 30000 -FTA(DVB-S2).
-Intelsat 18°W -4010 R 6730 -FTA(DVB-S2).
-NSS 20°W -11528 H 5926 -FTA.
-Intelsat 18°W -4010 R 6730 -FTA(DVB-S2)(C-Band).
RTG 1
-Eutelsat 5°W-4160 L 1943-FTA(C-Band).
GTV (Ghana TV ).
-Intelsat 18°W -4026 R 5000 -FTA(C-Band).
-Astra 28.2°E -12525 V 27000 -Biss(West Africa).
ORTB
-Eutelsat 5°W -4154 L 2290 -FTA(C-Band).
Télé Tchad
- NSS 57°E-3633 R 2625 -FTA (C-Band).
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
TV Mocambique 1
-Eutelsat 10°E -10748 V 4000-FTA (DVB-S2).
-Intelsat 64.2°E-3654 R 5632 -FTA (C-Band).
ZNBC TV 1
-Intelsat 60°E -3765 R 5000 -FTA(C-Band).  20:00 Guinea - Cameroon
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
ORTM
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk).
Canal + Sport France
-Astra 19.2°E-11856 V 27500-NOFTA
Canal + Sport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E-12012 V 29700 -NOFTA (DVB-S2).
TV TOGO
-Eutelsat 9°E -11746 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2).
-Eutelsat 9°E -11881 V 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2).
-Eutelsat 10°E-4039 R 2222 -FTA (C-Band).
-Amos 17°E-3664 R 1446-FTA (C-Band).
-Amos 17°E-11884 V 27500 -FTA (Africa).
RTS1
-Eutelsat 7°E -12728 V 30000 -FTA (Africa).
-Eutelsat 16°E -10804 H 30000 -FTA (Africa).
-Intelsat 24.5°W -3653 R 3906 -FTA(C-Band).
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
GRTS Gambia
-Intelsat 24.5°W -4070 R 3798 -FTA(C-Band).
télé sahel
-Eutelsat 5°W -3645 R 2170 -FTA (C-Band).
-Turksat 42°E-18669 L 22500 -FTA (KA-Band).
RTI 1
-Intelsat 34.5°W -3677 R 3220 -FTA(C-Band).
CRTV
-Eutelsat 16°E-10804 H 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2)(Sub-Sahara).
-Eutelsat 7°E-12728 V 30000-FTA (Sub-Sahara).
RTB TV
-Eutelsat 3.1°E -3650 R 2740 -FTA(C-Band).
ETV1 (EBC)
-NSS 57°E-3660 L 8883 -FTA (C-Band).
-Amos 17°E-3618 R 1000 -FTA ( Africa).
UBC TV Uganda
-Intelsat 64.2°E-3654 R 5632 -FTA (C-Band).
-Eutelsat 10°E -3721 R 3303 -FTA (DVB-S2) (C-Band).
-Amos 17°E -12418 V 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2) ( Africa).
Lesotho TV
-Nss 20°W-11585 H 2200 -FTA (South Africa).
TPA1
-Intelsat 32.8°E -10975 H 30000 -FTA(DVB-S2).
-Intelsat 18°W -4010 R 6730 -FTA(DVB-S2).
-NSS 20°W -11528 H 5926 -FTA
-Intelsat 18°W -4010 R 6730 -FTA(DVB-S2)(C-Band).
RTG 1
-Eutelsat 5°W-4160 L 1943-FTA(C-Band).
GTV (Ghana TV )
-Intelsat 18°W -4026 R 5000 -FTA(C-Band).
-Astra 28.2°E -12525 V 27000 -Biss(West Africa).
ORTB
-Eutelsat 5°W -4154 L 2290 -FTA(C-Band).
Télé Tchad
- NSS 57°E-3633 R 2625 -FTA (C-Band).
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
TV Mocambique 1
-Eutelsat 10°E -10748 V 4000-FTA (DVB-S2).
-Intelsat 64.2°E-3654 R 5632 -FTA (C-Band).
ZNBC TV 1
-Intelsat 60°E -3765 R 5000 -FTA(C-Band).  Spain -La liga BBVA  16:00 Cordoba -Real Madrid
Duhok TV
-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2).
Rah-e-Farda TV
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA
Negaah TV
-Yahsat 52.5°E 11785 H 27500 -FTA
-Afghansat 48°E -11231 V 27500 -FTA
-ST2 88°E -11051 V 6999 -FTA  18:00 Elche- Barcelona
Duhok TV
-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2).
Rah-e-Farda TV
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA
Negaah TV
-Yahsat 52.5°E 11785 H 27500 -FTA
-Afghansat 48°E -11231 V 27500 -FTA
-ST2 88°E -11051 V 6999 -FTA  20:00 Atletico Madrid-Rayo Vallecano
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk).
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss
Sport Plus
-Yamal 54.9°E -12694 V 15282-FTA(DVB-S2).
-Yamal 49°E-4037 R 15284 -FTA(DVB-S2) ( C-Band).  22:00 Villarreal - Levante
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk).
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss  France Ligue1  17:00 Lille -Monaco
TV5 Monde Maghreb-Orient
-Nilesat 7°W -11900 V 27500 -FTA
TV5 Monde Maghreb-Orient HD
-Badr 26°E -12073 H 27500 -FTA  20:00 BASTIA - BORDEAUX
A Spor
-Eutelsat 7°E -11455 V 20050 -CW (Digiturk).
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500 -FTA/Biss
A Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500 -FTA/Biss  italy Serie A  20:45 Lazio-AC Milan
ESPN (Caribbean 901).
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss
AZTV Azerbaycan
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss  England -FA CUP  13:45 Blackburn Rovers-Swansea City
BBC TWO Wales
-Astra 28.2°E-10788 V 22000 -FTA
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss  16:00 Manchester City-Middlesbrough
Nova Sport BG
-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat).
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss  18:30 Liverpool -Bolton
Diema
-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat).
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss  18:30 Ballyena United - Ciftonville
BBC TWO NIT
-Astra 28.2°E-10818 V 22000 -FTA  Netherlands-Eredivisie  18:30 Cambuur - PSV
ESPN (Caribbean 901).
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss  Friendlies - Clubs  15:30 Fortuna Dusseldorf -Borussia Dortmund
WDR Fernsehen
-Astra 19.2°E -11836 H 27500-FTA
WDR Fernsehen HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12604 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)-FTA
-Astra 19.2°E -12422 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)-FTA  15:30 Kaiserslautern -Monchengladbach
SWR Fernsehen
-Astra 19.2°E -11836 H 27500-FTA  Maroc -Botola Pro  15:30 FAR Rabat-Chabab Atlas Khénifra
Arriadia
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA  16:00 Olympic Club de Safi-Chabab Rif Al Hoceima
Al Aoula Inter (Maroc).
-Nile sat 7°E -12207 V 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12683 V 27500 -FTA.
Al Aoula ( Terrestre Marocaine ).
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500-Biss
-Badr 26°E-12683 V 27500 -Biss
SNRT LAAYON
-ARABSAT 30.5°E -12559 H 2962 -FTA  19:30 Olympique Club De Khouribga-Fath Union Sport de Rabat
Arriadia
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA  Algerian League 1 Mobilis  16:00 MC Oran-Chabab Riadhi de Belouizdad
Canal Algerie
Eutelsat 5°W - 11060 H 23700-FTA
Nile sat 7°W -11661 V 27500 -FTA
Ses 22°W -12674 H 20255 -FTA
Astra 19.2°E- 11597 V 22000 -FTA
Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500 -FTA
Badr 26°E -12302 H 27500 -FTA  Turkey-League lig.1  13:00 Bucaspor-Ankaraspor
TRT 1
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -11492 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk).
TRT1 HD
Turksat 42°E -11054 V 30000-FTA/Biss  17:30 Altinordu-Adanademirspor
TRT 1
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -11492 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk).
TRT1 HD
Turksat 42°E -11054 V 30000-FTA/Biss  Handball World Championship 2015  19:00 Algeria - Czech Republic
Porogramme National
Eutelsat 5°W - 11060 H 23700 -Biss
Ses 22°W -12674 H 20255 -Biss
CT Sport
-Astra 23.5°E -12525 V 27500 -CW(SkyLink

----------

